# My new Halfmoon Male-Brutus



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I went to the local Petco yesterday to get some bloodworms..and no I was absolutely not planning on coming home with another Betta! I passed the rack as it was on the way toward the freezer and I stopped just for a second just to see how they were being taken care of and there he was...this beautiful Silver/Orange Red Halfmoon just staring at me and I could almost hear him saying...HELP..GET ME OUT OF THIS CUP! 

I picked him up and put him down twice..telling myself..YOU HAVE NO ROOM(I have 9 males throughout the house)and even walked away..somehow after I got my bloodworms on the way out I stopped again and there he was staring again soo..I couldn't help it and got him!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I named him after the Ohio State mascot Brutus Buckeye as it'[s football season and he has the same colors. :lol:


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

...


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

He seems to like his new home and has been busy building his bubblenest today under a piece of indian almond leaf.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awwwww he is soooo purdy!!!! I love his caudal fin!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> I love his caudal fin!


That's what sold me on him..


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow he is very pretty love how his fins are trimmed with the darker color and a great name for him. His home looks very nice...great pictures !!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

He's on top of my computer desk right now in a 2 gallon Hexagon shape "Betta House" I ordered a different style for him and should have it on Monday as I moved it's previous occupant into a 1 gallon temporarily as he's smaller than Mr. Brutus here.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Super Betta! He is very wonderful. Congrats


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Brutus's new pad...not sure which one I like better but this Oval tank seems to have more room even though both are 2 gallons.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

He has such nice fins!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, he is gorgeous! And I like the oval too.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Wow, he is gorgeous! And I like the oval too.


It was only $15 on sale at Amazon, that's what I really like about it! ;-)


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

He is so cute! What a lucky find!


----------



## binx123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ahhh he's beautiful! Congrats! - I too was a bit bad last night...  Making a new post now...


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks all...I'm glad I made room for him.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

wow. fabulous petco is getting some really wonderful bettas!!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never seen one exactly like him so I looked online to find out his coloring and came up with Orange Copper.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I got my Balthazar the same way--sometimes they just know which of us are suckers. XD And isn't he a looker! I haven't seen an orange copper before and he's just gorgeous.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

wow! That's one amazing fish!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

He likes spending most of his day just chillin(and his bed at night)on his leaf hammock like most of my guys.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> wow! That's one amazing fish!


I love his coloring especially with Halloween coming up.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

First water change today and what a bubble nest he has going now.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

He's such a cutie!!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

enlarged


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

and some new ones


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! What a great find. Not sure I could have resisted either. Haha! I already have 3 (all the tanks are in my room) and my sis has 2 and when I go to the LPS it takes everything I have in me not to leave with a betta.

I just have 1 question. Is saw those tanks at the LPS and thought they were really cool looking and a good size but I'm wondering what you use to heat them? How do you fit a heater in there? Are the water changes harder since the oepening on top is smaller?


----------



## wombatgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

So pretty! I have a fish that could be a twin, except he's a veil tail.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Gen2387 said:


> I just have 1 question. Is saw those tanks at the LPS and thought they were really cool looking and a good size but I'm wondering what you use to heat them? How do you fit a heater in there? Are the water changes harder since the oepening on top is smaller?


Well I'm in Florida it's still almost 90 out but if it gets too cold maybe from dec-feb ill use one of zoomed's mini heaters that work great
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...yOiIyNCI7czo4OiJTZWFyY2hfeSI7czoyOiIyMCI7fQ==


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

R.I.P. Buddy 

I tried everything to perk him up ( 2x a week 100% water changes, 76-82 deg heated bowl, aq salt, stress coat) he just started withering away and barely ate the past couple weeks... today he refused food completely and died. He had no visible signs of anything wrong but just hung out at the top of his bowl all day and night lifeless. I have no clue what he was suffering from?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

bettaluvr said:


> R.I.P. Buddy
> 
> I tried everything to perk him up ( 2x a week 100% water changes, 76-82 deg heated bowl, aq salt, stress coat) he just started withering away and barely ate the past couple weeks... today he refused food completely and died. He had no visible signs of anything wrong but just hung out at the top of his bowl all day and night lifeless. I have no clue what he was suffering from?


My sympathies. It looks like he was about two? He may just have passed peacefully of old age.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

DBanana said:


> My sympathies. It looks like he was about two? He may just have passed peacefully of old age.


Thank you. He was probably around 18 months. I have another male who was acting the same way...loss of appetite, color loss, smaller fins, extremely lethargic just hanging up top all the time but he's doing better now and got his appetite back..he's also probably around the same age. I have a 2 males 2 years old perfectly healthy and they all get the same care so I don't get it?


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss  Losing bettas is hard.
He may have been older than 2..? I know working at a pet store, we never really know exactly how old our animals are, especially with bettas. Our supplier just sends us adults, and we can only assume they are young.
I know with our supplier for hamsters, if we order a certain type (customers request for a certain color or gender), it's not uncommon for him to send us what ever he has that matches the request, so it could be older than the rest.
Same may be for bettas, if the supplier is short on a certain tail type, they may pull from their "older" bettas in order to fulfill the order the store has made.

Not saying this is for sure the case, but it's a possibility. Again, not saying they are selling senior animals, but they may be a year or so already when they're in the store. It also depends on how long they are in the store. We've had a super delta male that looks like your Brutus, but he's been passed by for about 2 months now. People in this area are apparently crazy about the crowntail bettas lately.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah he may have close to 2 years old I didn't realize it's been exactly 17 months since the day I went to petco to get some food for my other guys and saw Brutus in his little cup on the shelf..he was so good looking I just had to get him..I'll miss him.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

A lot of fish out there, especially the ones in pet-stores, don't get the dignity of having someone love them until they pass. You gave Brutus a great gift.


----------



## Exquisite (Jan 27, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

DBanana said:


> A lot of fish out there, especially the ones in pet-stores, don't get the dignity of having someone love them until they pass. You gave Brutus a great gift.


Thank you. I love all my boys and girls like children, most of the ones I have are getting close to 2 years or older. I try and give them the best care possible but being in 2 gallon unfiltered tanks it's just not good enough to give them the longest lives possible.


----------

